# Urdu/Hindi: Deadlock



## UrduMedium

What would be a suitable Urdu/Hindi word for the English 'deadlock' (in its most common usage)? I looked up Platts but did not find anything. Any suggestions?


----------



## Faylasoof

mbasit said:


> What would be a suitable Urdu/Hindi word for the English 'deadlock' (in its most common usage)? I looked up Platts but did not find anything. Any suggestions?


 In Urdu we use تعطل _ta3aTTul _from the root ع.ط.ل,  and in Hindi गतिरोध _gatirodh_.


----------



## UrduMedium

Excellent choice, Faylasoof saahib. Thank you! I should have thought that ...


----------



## Faylasoof

mbasit said:


> Excellent choice, Faylasoof saahib. Thank you! I should have thought that ...


 You are welcome! ... and for many Hindiphones I've heard them use the English word (transliterated as डेड्लाक) DeDlaak. Many Urduphones are doing the same.


----------



## UrduMedium

Faylasoof said:


> You are welcome! ... and for many Hindiphones I've heard them use the English word (transliterated as डेड्लाक) DeDlaak. Many Urduphones are doing the same.



Add a bit of regional accent, and Dedlaak sounds like DeRhlaakh (150,000)  I have seen people replace R with D. I suppose the R, in many cases, is a Hindi/Urdu approximation/facilitation of the Sanskrit D.


----------



## JaiHind

Right. I think गतिरोध is very apt.


----------



## marrish

mbasit said:


> Add a bit of regional accent, and Dedlaak sounds like DeRhlaakh (150,000)  I have seen people replace R with D. I suppose the R, in many cases, is a Hindi/Urdu approximation/facilitation of the Sanskrit D.


It is a very funny comment! I have *heard* people replace R with D! I don't think it is a facilitation or approximation of D and I really don't understand what Sanskrit D has to do with this issue. I think this D/R variation is differently looked upon by Urdu and Hindi speakers.


----------



## UrduMedium

marrish said:


> It is a very funny comment! I have *heard* people replace R with D! I don't think it is a facilitation or approximation of D and I really don't understand what Sanskrit D has to do with this issue. I think this D/R variation is differently looked upon by Urdu and Hindi speakers.


Thanks marrish saahib. I was wrong in linking the R with Sanskrit D. Instead, it should have been between R and T. There's a relationship between Sanskrit T and Th as they come to Hindi words. Specifically in cases where T or Th follows p, ph, ch, chh, and gh sounds, they turn into R and Rh accordingly. For example, Sanskrit _paTh_* becomes _paRh_* in Hindi. I suppose chaRh and ghaRi follow a similar pattern. Sanskrit, of course, does not have the R sound. 

Here's a reference to a book discussion (starting on line 5). Interestingly, our oft-quoted, Mr. Platts is credited with first discovering this rule.


----------



## Qureshpor

Basit SaaHib has been craving for compounds of Indic origins. So, I shall have a go at inventing one for "deadlock".

Deadlock = nah aage, nah piichhe (stalemate)

             = naag-piichh


----------



## UrduMedium

QURESHPOR said:


> Basit SaaHib has been craving for compounds of Indic origins. So, I shall have a go at inventing one for "deadlock".
> 
> Deadlock = nah aage, nah piichhe (stalemate)
> 
> = naag-piichh



Nice suggestion, QP saahib. Very satiating! I like _naag-piichh_

When I was thinking about it earlier, I had come up with a non-Indic one, _laa-kunj_ (as in no key --> no way --> deadlock). As in 'Kashmir muzakiraat laakunj ka shikaar ho gaye".

But _ta3attul _does the job well, so we can save our creativity for other situations.


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> Nice suggestion, QP saahib. Very satiating! I like _naag-piichh_
> 
> When I was thinking about it earlier, I had come up with a non-Indic one, _laa-kunj_ (as in no key --> no way --> deadlock). As in 'Kashmir muzakiraat laakunj ka shikaar ho gaye".
> 
> But _ta3attul _does the job well, so we can save our creativity for other situations.



 One of the meanings of "kunj" in Persian is "corner". So, laa-kunj could be interpreted as "no corner" (straight).

How about "na-halchal"?


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor SaaHib, you are right about _kunj_ in Persian! This is the reason _laakunj_ wouldn't be acceptable because of ambiguity.

I hadn't thought about this topic earlier but on having had a look at it the only thing that came to my mind and seems obvious is _jumuud جمود_.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Qureshpor SaaHib, you are right about _kunj_ in Persian! This is the reason _laakunj_ wouldn't be acceptable because of ambiguity.
> 
> I hadn't thought about this topic earlier but on having had a look at it the only thing that came to my mind and seems obvious is _jumuud جمود_.



"jumuud", marrish SaaHib is given as "inertness, listlessness, inactivity, state of suspended animation, lack of vitality, lack of progress" in my dictionary. So, it does fit in with the meaning of "deadlock".


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> "jumuud", marrish SaaHib is given as "inertness, listlessness, inactivity, state of suspended animation, lack of vitality, lack of progress" in my dictionary. So, it does fit in with the meaning of "deadlock".


Many thanks for confirming, I don't have an Urdu dictionary at hand, after all, besides Platts, to be clear .
I recalled a phrase _مذاکرات میں جمود آ گیا۔ _


----------



## Gabcraft

'Stalemate' is what I also thought of when I saw this thread... the persian term for a stalemate is "Zich". So perhaps, 'Aik doosray ko zich kar dena' could also mean a deadlock.


----------



## UrduMedium

Gabcraft said:


> 'Stalemate' is what I also thought of when I saw this thread... the persian term for a stalemate is "Zich". So perhaps, 'Aik doosray ko zich kar dena' could also mean a deadlock.


Thanks for your comment. Stalemate certainly carries very similar connotations. Thanks for sharing the Farsi meaning of _zich_. It's a nice word. I'm not familiar with dictionary meaning of _zich kar denaa _in Urdu, but from my experience, it seems to be similar to that of _aajiz kar denaa_, or to frustrate someone to the limit, leaving them with a feeling of powerlessness. I have also not heard it used in a reciprocal manner like in your example. Just my $.02.


----------



## marrish

Gabcraft said:


> 'Stalemate' is what I also thought of when I saw this thread... the persian term for a stalemate is "Zich". So perhaps, 'Aik doosray ko zich kar dena' could also mean a deadlock.


As a matter of fact, in Persian _zich_ means ''drawing something outside'' so I wouldn't really know what kind of link with ''stalemate'' or a ''deadlock'' can be established.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> As a matter of fact, in Persian _zich_ means ''drawing something outside'' so I wouldn't really know what kind of link with ''stalemate'' or a ''deadlock'' can be established.



"zich" in Urdu means "mate" (at chess),driven to the straits; driven to the wall

We have "zich karnaa/honaa" which means as above plus "to harass/be harassed"/"be vexed".


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> "zich" in Urdu means "mate" (at chess),driven to the straits; driven to the wall
> 
> We have "zich karnaa/honaa" which means as above plus "to harass/be harassed"/"be vexed".



You are surely right about Urdu, but we do not have such a word in Persian, as far as I know. The word I referred to is زیچ.


----------

